

There Is No Nobel Prize in Economics  - jonah
http://www.alternet.org/economy/there-no-nobel-prize-economics

======
theorique
The comments of the article provided a needed counterpoint. The article
focuses on econometricians and right wingers, but neglects the cases where the
prize was awarded to development economists, and liberals. If you add it up,
the "Nobel Memorial Prize" has been awarded across the political spectrum.

~~~
jonah
I'm more interested in the fact that the bank consciously hitched this new
prize to the brand's coattails.

~~~
theorique
It is interesting. It certainly made sense for the bank to connect to a pre-
existing and well known award rather than to endow an obscure prize from
nothing. I hadn't known the Alfred Nobel family was against it, however.

